# Review: 09/10 Never Summer Circuit-R



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

How's abouts you don't make a review until you actually have time with it? 

Not trying to sound like a dick, but it would be a little more respected if you came down with the review all at once.

Who knows, maybe I'm just a snotty bastard.

Grats on the new stick btw! Having a new stick in the mail is one of the most exciting things in my life these days ( =


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah that is what I said. I'm gonna review it after I have 6-7 days on it. 1-2 days left in the season plus a sesh at high cascade= 6-7 days


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

are you positive its a directional twin? i feel like the most jibby board in their line would be a true twin.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I meant you shouldn't even make a post until you've got a real review done.

I know I will unlikely look at this thread again because I know it doesn't even have a review in it....

Just trying to give you a pointer


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a true twin your fiberglass just hasn't broken in yet.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

What a worthless thread.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I rode it yesterday and it still feels like a directional flex.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah. What Vince said was that the sidecut is centered but the materials are 1/4 inch offset toward the tail, which means that the core thickness is thicker in the tail and also the nose is slightly longer than the tail. Vince also said this is true in the Evo.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> Yeah. What Vince said was that the sidecut is centered but the materials are 1/4 inch offset toward the tail, which means that the core thickness is thicker in the tail and also the nose is slightly longer than the tail. Vince also said this is true in the Evo.


This is what I actually said " It is completely centered on the effective edge and the core is tapered exactly the same, but since there is just .25" more material on the tip there is slightly less taper on the tail. Making the tail just slightly stiffer than the nose. On the snow it should feel bi-directional because you are riding on the effective edge and it's centered. But when you flex it standing up, since there more kick and length in the nose it will feel stiffer."

Like Burton Avenger said you just need to break the board in a bit and adjust to it.


----------

